# Evil SVM 850R



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

First of all let me say *THANK YOU* to Kevan Kemp at Severn Valley Motorsport (SVM) and Benji Linney at GTC.

Doing a conversion like this is always a big step, especially when you have to ship your car from the main land to that tiny island over there.









But I must say both Kevan and Benji made this whole experience one to remember. If I tell you there must have been over 100 emails sent, I'm really not exaggerating 
They sent me info about products coming in, taking the car apart, removing the engine, removing the transmission, developping the tranny cooler, etc etc etc. Everything backup with loads and loads of pictures.

My car already had 590HP and 796Nm torque (587 ft-lb) so it wasn't slow (thx to Akrapovic exhaust & GTC custom tune) but I could never have thought the power delivery of the 850R would be so mental









Here you can see the updated performance sheet (keep in mind those last numbers are recorded with 1.7 bar boost and 98oct fuel). In the mean time Ben did some extra tweaking so it will be even faster now :thumbsup:
Unfortunately winter kinda kicked in here so I might not be able to do some real performance tests any time soon. But whenever I have the opportunity to fill her up with E85 Bio-Ethanol I won't hesitate. She will be running at 2.0 bar boost then so that should result in some good figures 










When Kevan was done with the engine, transmission, cooling, etc the car was shipped back to the main land and straight to Alex at Importracing (known on this board as EvolutionVI). So you can see these guys CAN work together when needed :thumbsup:
Alex took care of the suspension: K&W Variant 3 CS with custom ARB's.
So far I haven't been able to track the car but let it be clear that the handling is now at a completely different level









In a few days I will have the BBS rims installed together with some H&R spacers. The matt wrap will also be redone (front and rear) but for now here are some new pictures of the car.

Let's start with the belly of the beast:









Some details:



























And now the rest:







































































































































Designation of Power:









Patiently awaiting its prey:



























Mental:









And finally the helmet


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

lovely job Rami

nice and stealthy


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks superb. Muscular and subtle.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Fantastic build, certainly faces the laws of diminishing returns though.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks outstanding:smokin:
Can I ask the total cost of the 850R conversion please?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NICE!

Come On Ben, Wind the BOOST up lets see what see can really do opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rami nice photos...i hope you enjoy 
really privilidged to work with you and work on such a fantastic r35


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

beyond WORDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

:bowdown1:

Great photos, great car! Love the Helmet too!

Change the wheels though


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

robsm said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> Great photos, great car! Love the Helmet too!
> 
> Change the wheels though


Yeah! That helmet is awesome!


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh oh. Just had a sex wee...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the 666 on the intake pipes.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rami: It was a pleasure for me to work on this special diamond:bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like that 850R emblem in the engine bay. Nice touch.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Stunning. I'd keep the wheels though. One of the nicest things about the standard car. You will absolutely love the spacer effect ..... my car is Matt black too and the spacers I fitted really make the wheels 'pop' out, giving the car an even more muscular stance ....


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Never mind the car, that house looks great!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

First, thx to all for the nice words 



paul__k said:


> Looks outstanding:smokin:
> Can I ask the total cost of the 850R conversion please?


Regarding the 850R conversion please contact Kevan at SVM or Benji at GTC. They will help you out


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Some extra (snow) pictures with the BBS CH rims installed:



























Ice look:









Custom designation:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

love them ....nice choice!!! kk


----------



## addo (Sep 20, 2010)

That is something special, it looks mental good work!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

My new desktop the first pic. Great looking GTR you have there...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love it.....wheels look fantastic....:bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks very good indeed. Quite possibly the best looking R35 on this forum.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice wheels, but the tyre profile looks a little high.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

cool back in the UK this week for Albins gearsets :thumbsup:


----------

